# Thoughts about this Forum



## blujeans444 (Oct 29, 2011)

This is a great forum, but wish there were two separate forums: one for those who just want to post their images for feedback (as most do here), but another one for just questions. As a photographer for the past 30+ years I would love to help any budding photographer with his questions, but do not have enough time to sift through all of the threads and look at images -- as nice as many of them may be. 

Anyone agree -- disagree??


----------



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

Hi blujeans444 - welcome to Photographer's Corner :wave:

Mostly you can tell the threads where people are asking technical advice about gear, software problems or general queries about anything photographic by their subject headers.

The others that have headers such as "Insects" "Reflections" etc are mostly used for posting images, very few questions get asked in there other than perhaps compositional and/or gear queries that are related to the shot posted.

Personally I'm happy with the way the forum is at the moment - I can browse through the image based threads and/or post images to them if I feel so inclined (which I do mostly :grinand I try to answer questions posed in the other threads if they fall within my area of knowledge.

We would welcome your input to either style of thread - many of us are amateurs and are interested in improving our imagemaking skills - whether this be through technical, gear/gear usage/software based advice or aesthetic advice and feedback.

I'm sure other regulars, will have opinions on your suggestion - let's hear them and then decide which way to go.

Once again - welcome to the Corner and hope to see you here again soon :grin:


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

Bluejeans - welcome :wave:

We don't get all that many posts here so it's not been an issue for me.

I do think a separate sticky thread or standard lead in (such as: << Critique Please>> ) could be added when critiques/suggestions are requested. 

Let's hear from others.

But, again, welcome to our little corner of TSF. We're glad you found us.

yustr


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Allo blujeans and welcome to here









As said above really, most of the posters have been here since the sub-forum started, so we've sorta got used to how it's evolved - We're still open to suggestions and ideas as to any improvements though.

I suspect it might get a bit confusing to some new members when the see the photo-section, then have to decide between various sub-sections, camera/equipment-repair, Pic-critique, Photo-software, general chat etc. etc. etc. 

As it is now, it's a lot more 'inclusive' for newbies, once solved the 'One-off' questions drop off the page after a while, leaving the active threads showing on entry.

Welcome again though, it's great to see another new face here, we look forward to seeing any pics you want to post :wink:


----------



## blujeans444 (Oct 29, 2011)

HI! Thanks for the welcoming committee!

I stumbled onto the site when trying to find a good technical forum for my ailing laptop (I am not going to say what I think about Microsoft as this seems like such a happy group   -- and I wouldn't want to spoil the fun). 

Anyway, thanks again. The format is great -- perhaps the easiest solution is just to advise the contributors to make sure they post a question in the subject box if they want to attract attention that they are looking for answers. I know how frustrating it can be when you looking for advice and no one answers! :sigh:

There is a lot of good talent out there -- but even after 30 years I found that the ONLY way to improve your images is to keep shooting - to the point of overkill. Even though I heard that suggestion from many professionals (in magazine articles -- no internet in those days) -- and I admit, rarely took it to heart because, again, in those days, it was a $3 for a roll of 36 slides and another $8+ for developing. But when I was feeling rich, I would schedule a vacation and take 10 rolls of film with me -- I felt like a pro and people, seeing all my gear -- would think I was. LOL! Of course, those days are gone. And it took a lot of years for me to admit, I'm glad -- since I was one of those photographers that thought nothing could beat film. Even though I used digital since the early 2000s, it wasn't until many years later that I went DSLR with a Nikon D3s. All I can say is, what was I waiting for!! It is so incredible and all of my 'old film' lenses still perform as good (if not better) than they did back then; of course, I had to supplement my arsenal with new lens.  [you'll know the bug has bit, when you are carrying around a 'small car' in your photo bag - lol ] Now that I can photograph with abandon -- I do. I now look back at my old "winners" and kind of smile. 

There is one thing that did stick in my mind that almost every pro that ever published his articles in magazines would say, that I never forgot, and totally agree with: you can take 100 images but maybe 5 will make the grade. I do think that the culling process is the most important and probably the most difficult for amateurs to wrap their arms around -- myself included. Often times we consider a good image based on how difficult it was to take. Of course, when we look at it more objectively, it is the most disappointing when we consider how difficult it was to take if it did not live up to expectations. So, my advice to you future pro's: photograph with abandon -- enjoy every minute of the experience -- then, after you've had a chance to review the images, go back a few days later and take the time to carefully re-review each image and only post-process and post/display your best. Soon you will start to see the small flaws that you had dismissed during review through the lens -- and you'll be one step closer to that 'ultimate image'. Good luck and have fun!!


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

I think slow shutter-speeds were originally designed for waterfalls - A lovely scene beautifully captured blujeans


----------



## blujeans444 (Oct 29, 2011)

Totally agree, WereBo! I recall when I was purchasing the ND filter (in order to get those slow speeds) a friend told me that now with PS, you no longer need any filters -- unfortunately, even PS can't do this -- at least, I don't think it can?? Thanks, WereBo.


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

It can be done, almost; but it's a lot of work and nowhere as near as natural-looking as that pic :laugh:


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

late to the party but welcome from me too Blujeans :wave:

personally any photo that I post/have posted and haven't asked a question about yet warrants comment should get one!! I too am still learning the weeding process and as you say is very difficult. I don't always correct my horizontals and of course a single simple reminder there might help. We should get into the mode that every photo will be scrutinised and criticised .. like hoizontals, better cropping, colouring etc 

I use Gimp under Ubuntu 10.10 64 bit, and have barely mastered the basic tweaks. So any advice regarding "tweaks" would be most welcome EVEN IF I HAVEN'T ASKED FOR THEM! The occasional, if there is time for it, explanation and guide (HOW TO) even in another application like Photoshop would of course help not just me but also others reading the thread with a view to improving their work.


----------



## blujeans444 (Oct 29, 2011)

Hi DoneFishin -- I hear what you are saying about giving "unsolicited" advise  -- but having been a Chair for statewide competitions for many years, as well as a judge, if there is one thing I found out about photographers: they are are a thin-skinned bunch! LOL!! I usually steer clear of giving opinions of one's photographers -- even as a judge, and having been asked to give constructive criticism -- I usually can feel the daggers in my back as I leave the room!  But unfortunately, not everyone can win the award. 

I can't say I've ever heard of Gimp -- I only use Photoshop for my post-processing -- and even that is overkill; I use only a fraction of its capabilities -- but it is quite cool. I have not dabbled in HDR yet, but have that on my list of things to learn when time allows -- but I have seen such stunning results from it, I can't wait to try.


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

Hello Blujeans. I join the others in welcoming you to TSF & especially, The Photographer's Corner.

You input is most welcome & I hope that you will continue to grace our pages.

When this TPC was set up, it was with the intention of all folk who take photographs, including rank beginners. You know those who have a nice blurred thumb at the edge of the tilted landscape or the top of the head cut off... As such, I made a ruling that NO critique was to be made unless specifically asked for.

You have made some very valid comments (critique of TPC :grin. Another photographic forum I haunt uses a 'C&C welcome' as a flag that invites other to leave comments & critique.

Perhaps we should adopt that flag. However, we must all remember the sensitivity and how hurtful a comment can be if it is put in a negative way.


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

DonaldG said:


> ...
> You have made some very valid comments (critique of TPC :grin. Another photographic forum I haunt uses a 'C&C welcome' as a flag that invites other to leave comments & critique.
> 
> Perhaps we should adopt that flag. However, we must all remember the sensitivity and how hurtful a comment can be if it is put in a negative way.



I recall that during my training as a football (soccer) coach, we were told to use a 3:1 ratio for improving the performance of our players; 3 positives for every one negative. If we couldn't think of 3 positives we weren't observing well enough and should just keep our mouth shut. I think if we follow a similar concept here - for those who ask - we'll maintain the kind of atmosphere we all expect.

A little story along those lines...when I was in HS taking photo classes, some of the class got the opportunity to visit Ansel Adams. Alas, I was not one of them who made the trip. But he did look at one of my photographs (taken from under a wooden pier with the sun shining in a star pattern between two of the pilings) and I still remember his critque (as reported by the teacher) "Nice composition, interesting subject and perspective. Technically flawed in that the sky is two different shades of grey." Coming from probably the most famous photographer of them all, how could I not take that to heart?!

I, for one, am always looking to improve my photos. I value the positive feedback I get here but some constructive critique from professionals would be highly appreciated.


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

yustr said:


> I, for one, am always looking to improve my photos. I value the positive feedback I get here but some constructive critique from professionals would be highly appreciated.


Agreed .. if the only critique allowed is to be positive how can anyone tell me my photography needs to improve .. which I already know anyway .. 

It's not just the professional opinion I am looking for but also feedback from other photographers .. no-one will like everything that everyone puts up and I think it's important that we realise this .. some of the photos that are shown are probably great but just not my "thing" so the very content doesn't appeal to me, although I do learn from comments made by others .. its just as much as getting the picture right as getting the content right if one wants to share interesting scenes. Interest is a personal thing .. not everyone loves sunsets :laugh: well almost not everybody .. :wave:


----------

